# Help!!!  Wood floors and cat urine!!



## jones1999

I just moved into an old farmhouse that has been in our family for years.  It has all natural very pretty and in good condition wood floors; however, the person that lived here for a year before I did, had cats that urinated on the carpets in two of the bedrooms.  I started by ripping out the carpet, and the wood floor underneath was saturated at one point also.  Is there ANY way to get it out?  I've tried mopping it and spraying numereous coats of pet stain and deoderizer on it, and I can still smell it!!!!  Wondering if Amonia will ruin the floor, and any other suggestions would be WONDERFUL!!!!


----------



## james b

okay i know this is going to sound weid but theere are to things you can try one mop the floor with a 70 :30mix of vinager and water.second thing you can try id make abaking soda paste and apply it to the area. hope it works for you.


----------



## inspectorD

There are 2 things you can do to the floor . Tear it out , because these stains DO NOT come out. And the second is to  paint the floor with some type of fancy decorations because these stains DO NOT come out. 
As for the smell if you paint it it may come back during humid times of the year, or you can tear it out and start over.

Sorry to be the one to say it,
Good luck,

Inspectord


----------



## sbath

I tried this stuff called urine gone.  It actually worked great on my carpet, however, once you get the surface wet with water (steam cleaning) the smell comes back. 
Hope this helps


----------



## glennjanie

Hi Jones:
You certainly have my sympathy. I tried to get dog urine out of my hardwood floors and after a gallon or two of clorine bleach and sanding away about 3/8" of wood, I still have the dark stains..... no odor though, for which I am thankful.
I still stick to the old timer's saying, "Humans in the house, animals outside".
Glenn


----------



## asbestos

Good news- 
It will come out
bad news- it may take a while (quite a while)
#1 soultion for this is 
1 bottle of hydrogen peroxide (regular strength)
1/4 baking soda (sodium bicarbonate)
a few drops of dish soap.
mix everthing in a bowl and  immediately  pour it over on the offending area. It should be quite wet, but don't let it pour into the room below.
    in about 1/2 hour  or 45 miniutes towel it up. 
you will most likely need to do this a few times. I would let it dry out every other 'coat' or so. so the new stuff gets to soak in 

The commecial enzime products should also work. they will need to sit and sit and sit and be applied over and over again. If the cat piss soaked in, so can this stuff. 

Thr peroxide works by oxidizing the pee. This works really well on all sorts of things. a chemist who was working on some stinky chemicals developed it. 
keep at it, be persistant, don't give up, etc. etc


----------

